# aqua clear 802 powerhead



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

i just got my powerhead in the mail and put it in my tank. i am not really to sure about this thing. i dont know if i like it for one. its huge and looks kinda stupid in the tank because of its size. i am gonna keep it for like a few days to see how the piranhas like it but i am probobly gonna get rid of it. what do u guys think about these things and where is the best place u think to locate it i also have the quick filter on it which is huge.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Well I have one in a 72 and it's awesome. I have a couple of plants in front of it so you hardly notice it is there. It's all in how you arrange your tank really. Excellent unit. As for if your fish will like it or not, well experiment with different locations, heights durations etc.


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

i dont really understand the air tube that comes off of it and how to lower the pressure of the water ebcause i use the yellow things to lower it but i cant even tell it does anything


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

my aqua clears look stupid on the back of my aquariums. but i keep them anyway


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

mbraun15 said:


> i dont really understand the air tube that comes off of it and how to lower the pressure of the water ebcause i use the yellow things to lower it but i cant even tell it does anything


 The air tube lets you inject air bubbles into the water, it helps increase the oxygen levels. There's a stopper that goes on the end of it that you can adjust the amount of air. It's not needed if you just want to push water around or use it as an extra filter, only if you want to add extra oxygen.


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

oh ok thanks tahts what i figured i didnt really get it. also how long do u guys leave it on for i read in other forums but i am just wonderin right now anyways. where is yours located i am gonna try and hide it behind a plant and also do u use the quick filter or not if not what do u do so nothing gets sucked up or do u just not worry


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

I bought the cage that attaches to the intake which can also hold various types of media. Mine's in the back corner pointing towars the wall to deflect the current and behind plants to hide most of it. I don't use it much right now, but try using it for different lengths and at different times of the day. Eventually you'll figure out what they enjoy the most.


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

i am just thinking about getting rid of it


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I have mines in my 125 gal, placed in the middle of the farthest right side of the tank. This, along with a media, goes on and off with the help of a timer so that its not always on or off. My P's kinda likes the routine. If they dont like it if its on, they swim to the opposite side. Also placing it on the farthest side helps circulate the water better in my opinion. (you can clearly see the flow of water when lights are turned on.. full cycle)


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i have a 901 and my p's love it they line up like soldiers ready for combat







and when i unplug it they flip me the bird







i would keep it!


----------

